# Resigning from GRF



## aga (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All.

Many thanks for the advices given, and for having a wonderful and vibrant forum.

I will continue Gold refining, maybe even other PMs one day.

Right now i see the signs of the same internet troll who destroyed ScienceMadness invading this forum.

Personally i think that they followed me here. Appologies in advance if that is the case.

I feel that this forum has a great strength, in that anyone who just talks, and never actually refines, is seen for who/what they are, also the Members stamp on garbage, not just the Mods.

Me leaving here removes a connection between SM and GRF, so hopefully the troll will wither and die.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 27, 2017)

Why resign and let them win?

In due time, they will weed themselves out.

There have been trolls before, and there will be trolls long after.
Don't let them interfere with your studies


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 27, 2017)

A site like this is a good analog for the world.
In trade it is as important to understand people as much as it is the intricacy of the technical side.
Just do not post or engage with people who you have reservations about.
Just watch them dogs.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaeX5tn3nbc


----------



## Refining Rick (Mar 27, 2017)

You should stay. I for one have enjoyed your presence here. In my viewing history of the site I have seen trolls come and go (and get banned on occasion), they do not seem to last long. The members here are highly intelligent and know a turd without tasting it.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 28, 2017)

This forum do not suffer from trolls. They tend to have very short stay here.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 28, 2017)

The solution is quite simple. Wait. Hang around and watch as the troll outs himself. If you are getting PM's that you don't like, inform a Mod and it will be taken care of. Why resign? You know you will still come over and read topics, so just hang around. :G


----------



## 4metals (Mar 28, 2017)

I do not understand your reasoning but apparently we are not getting the entire story. Perhaps you could send me a PM with more detail and we can work this out amongst the moderators. 

Thanks


----------

